# I Am Number Four - Coming soon



## CodyJ (Sep 7, 2010)

I caught this the other day in my local $2 movie theater and, to my surprise, it wasn't that bad! I think it's coming soon to my DirecTV, and probably all cable channels too. Just wanted to put that out there!


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Already at red box and in Blu-ray.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Watch it on Netflix.


----------

